# R35 turbos for 700-750 BHP



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Just seeing what***8217;s about, considering upgrading turbos on my R35 while engines out for more power?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I assume Litchfield's will be taking the engine out?

I would personally go for the stock frame EFR 6758 and have it tuned accordingly to the car. Better than stock spool and don't run out of steam at higher revs. 

I have just changed my turbos so have some un-cracked good condition OEM units that you could have to have rebuilt ahead of the engine coming out to save time.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have the linney Gt32’s and in quite impressed with them.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

TABZ said:


> I have the linney Gt32’s and in quite impressed with them.



Those are a 1100+ bhp turbo though aren't they?! 

Whilst I wouldn't personally go for a turbo that can only just muster 750bhp (in which case I would probably opt for the linney Nismo GT versions - or maybe the Litcho stage 4.5 turbos), I think there is a world of difference in going to something that big.

That's what makes the EFR 6758 so appealing.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

gtr mart said:


> I assume Litchfield's will be taking the engine out?
> 
> I would personally go for the stock frame EFR 6758 and have it tuned accordingly to the car. Better than stock spool and don't run out of steam at higher revs.
> 
> I have just changed my turbos so have some un-cracked good condition OEM units that you could have to have rebuilt ahead of the engine coming out to save time.


Hi mate thanks for reply, my engines already out (it***8217;s on my origanal 2010 model not my LM20) so I***8217;ve got the stock turbos ready to remove, i was thinking the same too with the 6758***8217;s as I have them fitted (full frame Litchfield kit) to my other and they performe very well. I***8217;d consider anything though as didn***8217;t want to break the bank.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Those are a 1100+ bhp turbo though aren't they?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apparently so but I’m running at 800-900 and these things are brilliant, very little lag and perform well through the Rev range. 
Good value for money imo.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

C5ale said:


> Hi mate thanks for reply, my engines already out (it’s on my origanal 2010 model not my LM20) so I’ve got the stock turbos ready to remove, i was thinking the same too with the 6758’s as I have them fitted (full frame Litchfield kit) to my other and they performe very well. I’d consider anything though as didn’t want to break the bank.


I'm running the full frame LM1200's (EFR 7663) with the LM manifold. Great turbos but as you say it's not cheap. I suppose some of it comes down to what Iain would be happy to fit if you don't go for one of his kits and what you want from the car. 


Loads of choice for stock frame in the states and at apparent good value. Not such a wide choice here in the UK. 




TABZ said:


> Apparently so but I’m running at 800-900 and these things are brilliant, very little lag and perform well through the Rev range.
> Good value for money imo.


That's good to know. I know of a few running the kit and seems pretty good feedback all round.


----------

